# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Conversion 40mg=?ml PLEASE HELP!!!

## Dditty708

How can I figure out how much to take if I need 40mg and I have a measuring tool in ml. This is very important I can not figure out the conversion. Help Please!

----------


## DevilsDeity

what does it say on the bottle like 40mg/ml

----------


## BigJames

mg are mass...ml is volume...

If you are taking about water, 1ml = 1000mg

http://www.dietpower.com/help/diet/u...converting.htm

----------


## BigJames

what is the substance?

----------


## Dditty708

the substances are clumi and nova from ar-r .

----------


## GQSuperman

why are people not educated these days? if the bottle says 40mg/ml....guess what....it means 40mgs per ml......so if you want 40 mgs.......take 1ml. this is remedial science. 

seriously, this question has been asked over and over again. i just have to shake my head and wonder sometimes. (sorry long day at work)

----------


## GQSuperman

to head off the next question......on that little syringe they send you, fill it up the to the 100 mark. that's 1 ml.

----------


## Dditty708

Well, education is not my problem just wanted to be sure. Thanks for your help minus the rude comments.

----------


## GQSuperman

40mg/ml.

not sure why you asked the question....it's self explanatory.

----------

